# LRDisplay - The intelligent screensaver for Lightroom has launched



## Hand Carved Software (Apr 7, 2014)

Hand Carved Software is pleased to announce that LRDisplay, the intelligent screensaver for Lightroom has launched
Get it now from www.lrdisplay.com

Key features include :

- Displaying your images with their *Lightroom adjustments*
- Adding *captions* drawn from your Lightroom catalogue metadata
- Enjoying *smart image selection* based on an easy to use settings screen or using the power of Lightroom Collections
- Showing images across *multiple monitors*
- Displaying your screensaver even when Lightroom is open

_You can take advantage of our launch offer up until 14th April 2014 - Just use the coupon code LRDP-LN14 to get 10% off._

Bring your image collection back to life with the specialist screensaver for Lightroom www.lrdisplay.com


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 8, 2014)

This appears to be Windows only???


----------



## Hand Carved Software (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes at present Windows 7 (Service Pack 1) and Windows 8 are supported.  An OSX Version is now being considered though.  For those interested in an OSX version you can tap an e-mail address in at www.lrdisplay.com/download.html and we will keep you posted.

Ian at Hand Carved Software


----------



## ben.drake (Nov 1, 2020)

Is the Lightroom Screensaver software still available? That website is definitely not where to go get it.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2020)

And the special offer ended six years ago???

Careful The web link redirects to a non secure Chinese website.  I would be suspicious of anything downloaded from there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

